# Yorkville YS-112 Wiring Question



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Looking for some help from the electronics geeks...

I took apart one of my Yorkville YS-112 monitor cabinets to make some minor repairs and I noticed that the wiring doesn't look right to me. To my thinking, the upper black wire should be where the orange wire is. I can't find a schematic for these particular speakers online. I have two of these and they are both wired the same way - but that doesn't make it right. I bought them second hand, so I don't know their service history.

Any expert advice would be appreciated.

The upper left of the bottom pic lines up with the upper right of the top - if that helps you to get oriented.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

from the pic, it looks like your cardinal grameters are aligned in a semi-boloid array. be advised that it may produce severe sinosoidal de-plenaration. if it goes on too long, you will get inverse reactive current from the unilateral phase detractors. the resulting wave will cause a modial interaction of magneto reluctance, and from there, it all cascades.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I think that is right. The phasing of the tweet is not always as straightforward as + to + and is sometimes out of phase with the woofer.
Check your other one and you'll probably find it is the same.

Edit: not for your exact model, but you can see in the attachment that most of the yx series have the horn + connected to the same point as the woofer -.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

jb welder said:


> I think that is right. The phasing of the tweet is not always as straightforward as + to + and is sometimes out of phase with the woofer.
> Check your other one and you'll probably find it is the same.
> 
> Edit: not for your exact model, but you can see in the attachment that most of the yx series have the horn + connected to the same point as the woofer -.


Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

It is correct.
This schematic is a little closer to what you have.
Yorkville


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

dtsaudio said:


> It is correct.
> This schematic is a little closer to what you have.
> Yorkville


Appreciate that. Thanks.

I wasn't hearing any out-of-phase weirdness, but it just struck me as odd that the opposite terminals of each driver were wired to the sleeve of the jack. Whatever works, I guess...


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Interesting... If I'm reading the schematics right, the Y112 cabinet is wired the way that I would expect, but the Y112M (monitor version - which my YS-112 is) is wired out of phase.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

It's time for a little filter theory. The math would send you screaming into the night.
You will notice the Y112 only has a cap and a resistor in the crossover. This is a 6dB/octave filter. At the 3dB crossover point the woofer and tweeter are in phase with each other. In the Y112M version there is an extra cap and a coil (similar to your speaker). This is a 12dB/octave filter which will have at minimum 90 degrees of phase shift at the crossover point. Manufacturers will often reverse the phase of the tweeter to obtain flatter frequency response, especially in the crossover region. Because the two drivers handle different frequencies, anything above or below the crossover region won't have any cancellation effects.
It's an old trick really and just meant to give a smoother transition between drivers.
Try an experiment and re-wire the tweeters reverse of what they are now (you need to do both tweeters) and give a listen. You will probably find the midrange sounds slightly hollow or exaggerated.
FYI - the light bulb is there to limit current to the HF driver and is not really part of the crossover.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Great explanation - one of the many reasons I love this forum! Thanks so much!


----------

